# Prayers for Bubbaforsure



## longbowdave1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I found out last night that our friend Rick has been diagnosed with a form of cancer. He asked that I let the Trad members here know, and asked for your support in the form of prayers. It was caught in it's early stages so I pray and know that he can beat this cancer, and be on many hunts for years to come.

 Rick you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers each day! Get well my friend.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 21, 2012)

I hate to hear that. Bless his heart.
A prayer added from me.
Thanks for posting this Dave.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers from DeSoto. Get well soon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Get yourself healed up and back out fishin', hunting, and spending time with family and friends Rick! Enjoying a glass of sweet tea, while telling the stories of the days adventures.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayer from me.


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 21, 2012)

Dave, he has prayed for me so much in the past and sent me words of encouragement. He is a true friend and a wonderful, caring man!

Let him know I send my best to him and he can beat this!
He is such a trooper!
Lot's of prayers sent and big hugs!
El


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers  sent. Mike


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers sent.  Just lost a close friend on Sunday to the dreadful "C".  Hope you get well soon.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 21, 2012)

Praying for  you Rick!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 21, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> Prayers sent.  Just lost a close friend on Sunday to the dreadful "C".  Hope you get well soon.



Sorry about your friend Chris, I knew it was gonna be soon, but never something you want to happen.

Dave, PLEASE give Rick all our BEST encouragement and prayers and thoughts!!!!! I know first hand what friends and loved ones can do to help you get thru hard times. Prayers really do work........
If I can be of any assistance, please contact me (pm sent to you) sometimes it's just a warm happy encouraging voice on the other end of the phone!!!!! I know each one of us hears the word cancer and we immediately cringe, with good reason, but it's just another fight we have to make to get thru this world. He is strong and always has a positive outlook......sometimes that's exactly what it takes to beat it. He has a good friend in you as well....... so ya gotta stay strong for him and his family. Keep us posted on how he's doing, please.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 21, 2012)

We are praying hard here.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers Sent, 
I hate to hear this for anyone,


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 21, 2012)

Praying for the best possible outcome................


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## TNTURK (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers sent from TN.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 21, 2012)

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.   Get well soon.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 21, 2012)

God knows the heart of all his children keep your head up and a smile on your face, prayers on the was as I type.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 22, 2012)

Prayers for him and his faimly.


----------



## Rare Breed (Jun 22, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 22, 2012)

Add me in on the prayer sent!  God Bless.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 22, 2012)

My Prayers are added with these other good folks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 22, 2012)

Hang tough Rick...prayers sent.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 23, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 23, 2012)

We will be praying for you Bubba.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 23, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for your support, kind words, thoughts and prayers. It's been a tough week for me and I can not express in words how much all of this means to me!
I did get some good news this week when some of my secondary testing came back with good results and we have been so thankful for this!
I will keep everyone posted as things move along!
God Bless each of you!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad to hear you got some good news Rick!  We're all here for ya Buddy.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Dave.......Feeling better today... Just came in and sat down with a glass of sweet tea!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad your doing good! 


 After painting in the heat all day, I hit the bottle hard tonight, Asprin bottle that is! LOL

 I'm headed for a sweet tea myself!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 23, 2012)

You be careful painting in da heat.... Sweet tea is a mandatory drink for tonight!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm really glad you checked in with us tonight and gave us an update Rick!

People here were getting nervous, the next treerat contest is on a few months away! :


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep....Dezs already getting nervous around my house!
Lord willing we will start right on time again this year!
Hunting season wont be te same without a Tree Rat Contest!


----------



## RogerB (Jun 25, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dog gone it Rick, I hate you are having to deal with this but am confident you will beat it with so many prayer warriors pulling for you. God bless you buddy and feel free to call me anytime. You will definitely be in my prayers and I will put the walking stick you made me in a very visible place just to remind me to do so.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 25, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Dog gone it Rick, I hate you are having to deal with this but am confident you will beat it with so many prayer warriors pulling for you. God bless you buddy and feel free to call me anytime. You will definitely be in my prayers and I will put the walking stick you made me in a very visible place just to remind me to do so.



Thanks Al...Really feeling all the thoughts and prayer being lifted up by my Tradtional Family...Best Ive felt in some time...God Bless...


----------



## Jasper (Jun 26, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## snakekiller (Jun 29, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayers sent from my House .RC


----------



## Necedah (Jul 3, 2012)

I feel so bad for anyone having to deal with cancer. You're on my my prayer list until your cancer free.

Dave


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Everyone....Keep praying..Headed back to the doctor next Tuesday, July 10th ...It's starting to look like surgery will be my next step...We will know more next week....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 5, 2012)

We'll all be praying for you Rick!


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 6, 2012)

Prayers Sent!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck at the Doctor's office today Rick!


----------



## GrayG (Jul 11, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 19, 2012)

Just a quick update.....Back to the Dr. last Tuesday and got some good news...PTL!.
When they did my prostate biospy they took twenty cores/samples and I only had one positive for cancer..We have discovered this very, very early and chances for a full recovery less addtional treatments is looking really good. 
With this good news ..I have elected to have surgrey and it's scheduled for the last of October 
So ..... No hunting season this year unless Im sitting on a very large camo bean bag chair!    

My Lord and Savior continues to bless me at every turn, which I m very thankful for and at peace with all of this.! 
Please continue praying for me and my family!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 19, 2012)

Like you, Bubba, I like good news. Large step in the right direction.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2012)

Bubba, hope all goes well and you defeat this completely. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like good news indeed Rick! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 20, 2012)

PTL is dead on Rick. Good for you buddy and I will keep you in my prayers. I will keep the walking stick right where it's at beside this computer.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

Lord, we pray that you wold heal our friend Rick. To God Be The Glory!  Amen


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 23, 2012)

I really appreciate everyone thoughts and prayers...

Church was so special yesterday. My Pastor preached about keeping your focus on Jesus and not on the things and troubles of this world.. Its was so timely and powerful a message. 
God Bless each of you!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 23, 2012)

prayers sent.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 10, 2012)

*Latest Update...*

Things have been going well here the last few weeks... 
Here's the latest! 
We have final testing and pre-op on October 24 with surgrey scheduled for Nov 1st, with a recovery time of four to six weeks.. 
Still thinking about buying several camo bean bag chairs to sit in to hunt the early rut! 
All in all..Im still very thankful for everything!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Still praying for ya Rick, waiting to hear the all clear soon!


----------



## gurn (Sep 10, 2012)

Hang in there buddy were still praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks guys...Everyones prayers really mean so much to me...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 1, 2012)

I think Rick had his surgery today, let's keep Rick in our thoughts prayers.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope he is doing well!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 2, 2012)

*Back Home ....*

Surgrey went well. It took a little longer than they thought but it went off without a hitch. The Lord has blessed me at every turn over these last few months and the thoughts and prayer of my GON Traditional Family has played a big part in this and for this Im truly thankful. Im already off my pain meds and had a long nap this afternoon. Looking forward to getting some rest over the next few weeks.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 2, 2012)

You take care of yourself. Mike


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Surgrey went well. It took a little longer than they thought but it went off without a hitch. The Lord has blessed me at every turn over these last few months and the thoughts and prayer of my GON Traditional Family has played a big part in this and for this Im truly thankful. Im already off my pain meds and had a long nap this afternoon. Looking forward to getting some rest over the next few weeks.



Great news Rick!!! \0/


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 3, 2012)

It sure felt  good to sit out on the back porch and have my coffee this morning. We had a really heavy dew today everything kinda smelled like the river swamp.  Thank You Lord for this special gift! Gonna miss my river over the next few weeks. All this brought back many fond fishing & hunting memories to relive today...and my wife just brought me a big bowl of grits and eggs to boot! 
Now ! ....This is good stuff right here...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great to hear it went well rick!!!!! take it easy and get well soon buddy!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 3, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Great to hear it went well rick!!!!! take it easy and get well soon buddy!



I will Dave...Just taking it easy and resting up!


----------



## tlashley (Nov 4, 2012)

prayers sent.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 4, 2012)

Good news Rick ! God is good


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 4, 2012)

So glad to know you are on the road to recovery and healing well......keep it up!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 4, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> So glad to know you are on the road to recovery and healing well......keep it up!!!



Thanks Tomi....Im gonna do what the Doc said to do. I can already see being idle for several weeks is going to be the challenge here.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad your healing up. Enjoy the porch sitting and coffee. You`ll be riding the River in no time. I also love the "swamp" smell. I have a small branch next to my house and get to enjoy that wonderful scent everytime it rains. Thank You Lord.RC


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 5, 2012)

robert carter said:


> You`ll be riding the River in no time. I also love the "swamp" smell. I have a small branch next to my house and get to enjoy that wonderful scent everytime it rains. Thank You Lord.RC



Amen...!


----------

